
Show HN: The CMS for Twitter. Schedule and manage your Twitter content - codebre
https://skedlo.com
======
codebre
The idea behind Skedlo is to offer a simple platform to manage your Twitter
content with support for multiple Twitter accounts, threads scheduling, deep
analytics and a intuitive UI.

I released the first version 4 days ago I can see quite a lot of interest
coming from the Twitter community with a lot support from early adopters.

~~~
joefarish
I see you have support for threads - unlike Buffer! :-)

~~~
codebre
Absolutely. The app can schedule threads.

I am currently working on some cool analytics that the user can see behind
every tweet they schedule.

------
bradknowles
The landing page is effectively empty. You tell us what the tool will do, but
you don’t tell us (or show us) how it will do those things.

Can you give us a comparison and contrast versus Buffer?

Can you share with us your long term vision for where you want to go?

~~~
codebre
I just pushed a new version of the homepage which shows exactly how the app
works with images and videos.

I was so busy working on the product that I was missing to revamp the
homepage. Big mistake.

What you think of the new homepage?

------
Camille_Fr
Cool project! I'm looking for a tool like that, What makes you different from
other twitter schedulers? And will you expand to other social platforms?

~~~
codebre
At the moment I offer features that are not exposed by Buffer, like thread
scheduling, favourites tweets and drafts.

I know there are schedulers that support this, but I am activily working on
some cool analytics behind every single scheduled tweet which nobody else
does.

